# First large catering gig



## dustinb (Jun 11, 2014)

Howdy everyone.  I was a member here a while back and forgot my user name/login info....so I'll try and get to the roll call forum and reintroduce myself in the coming days.

I was last here almost 2 years ago talking about doing my first competition.  Well, things sure have changed.  A buddy of mine and I have gone all in and started a food truck a few months back. OK, not 'all' in, as we kept our day jobs and just do the food truck 2-3 weekends a month.  We've only been doing it for a few months now.  Anyway.....

We've been asked to quote a wedding reception.  If it was one meat and side(s), we would have no issues.  But they want THREE meats and THREE sides.  We're lost.  They're looking at 225 people.  Cooking the food isn't the issue, we just don't know how much.  They want brisket, pulled chicken and ribs for meat.  Cole slaw, baked beans and potato salad for the sides.  

I know on average, 1/4-1/3lb (or 3 ribs) for meat, but that's thrown all out of wack when adding additional meats. I'm figuring brisket will get attacked the most, then chicken then ribs.  Sound right?

Can anyone help?


----------

